# Elizabeth Zimmerman



## delgami (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone here has read or worked with any of her patterns?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

She is the best to learn from. I love her books. E.Z. knitted her 'own way' and developed formulas for knitting top down sweaters, and others. Her books are a must in your library of knitting books.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, yes...she's amazing.


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes .. amazing work!! Bought her "The Opinionated Knitter" while visiting daugher in Seattle. Have knitted Baby Surprise Jacket. Found her style of instruction for that tricky to start with, but after a couple of tries found it VERY clever. Will duplicate!!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Elizabeth "taught" me to knit in 1962. :shock: I just loved her. The book (Knitting in the Round) is still in our library! She also has a DVD which she did with her daughter (off camera) and filmed by her son which I also love. She at times turns her back to the camera so you can literally look over her shoulder. She was truly one of a kind! Glad you are interested in her.
Sherry


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh Sherry!! What an incredible privilege!! She certainly was an amazing lady. I guess there are links to videos on their website? 

Actually, I forgot to add earlier that I had great help from a video tutorial when I began to struggle with the Baby Surprise Jacket. There are a number of really good ones there. I think I just Googled Baby Surprise Jacket, but I could look for the link if anyone needs it specifically.

Enjoy the process!!

Margot


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

No but I always wanted to do Baby Surprize jacket. Have you ever made that?


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes .. see my post from a little earlier. Because of her style I had a couple of goes that weren't quite right. Then I found the tutorial videos, followed their directions and it went fine!

I'm planning to do more. Variegated yarns would be great fun. It takes a plain one or a variegated one to work out how you'd place any stripes. 

She was quite an amazing lady. Very clever work!

Enjoy the process.

Margot


----------



## mytwogirls (Apr 7, 2011)

I love the concept of the BSJ, but haven't ordered the pattern yet. I skimmed through several of Eliz Zimmmerman's books that my library carries, but found her instructional style to be too vague for my purposes. It is my understanding that the SchoolHouse Press version of the ABC Surprise Jacket is easier to follow with row by row instructions.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

That would be easier thanks


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh .. wish I'd known that! 

But once you get the hang of it, it's sooooooooooo clever and quite fun to see the "odd thing" evolve into the surprise!!

But the video tutorials saved me at the time.

Thanks for that!

Margot


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

She was the best, a creative,thinking knitter.


----------



## spindlespinner (Apr 8, 2011)

Elizabeth, and her daughter Meg Swanson, have contributed so much to the knitter's world. They both are an inspiration to us all. Great stuff!


----------



## Chrissilizzi (Mar 20, 2011)

I just discovered EZ last year. She's not a name we hear much about in the UK. I bought Knitting Almanac and Knitting Without Tears.
She really has changed my knitting brain. What a wonderful woman she was.
Wish I could have a grown up pattern for her Baby Surprise Jacket.
Has anyone knitted the Box the Compass sweater? I've only seen photographs of it and can't work out her method.
Have a lovely sunny afternoon.
Chris


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

I did her Pi Shawl a couple of times. Works up beautifully!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

We had a discussion on the BSJ about a month ago on this site. One of our British members sent a variation of the BSJ that was printed in the papers in the UK. So we should have the pattern here.

But you can check out Schoolhouse Press to see if they have published their book/tutorial yet.


Ravelry has an entire group devoted to EZ and questions about her patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

We had a discussion on the BSJ about a month ago on this site. One of our British members sent a variation of the BSJ that was printed in the papers in the UK. So we should have the pattern here.

But you can check out Schoolhouse Press to see if they have published their book/tutorial yet.


Ravelry has an entire group devoted to EZ and questions about her patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

We had a big discussion here last month about the BSJ pattern. A variation had been printed publicly in the UK and one of our members sent us the pattern so it should be in the files here.

Ravelry also has an EZ group that offers help in working her patterns.

It really is an amazing design that I can't wait to try. And there are adult versions of it springing up along with variations that I have seen online.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes there is an adult suprise jacket pattern. Schoolhouse press A-B-C-SJ (Adult, Baby, Child's Surprise Jacket)
Elizabeth Zimmermann, Meg & Cully Swansen


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Chrissilizzi said:


> I just discovered EZ last year. She's not a name we hear much about in the UK. I bought Knitting Almanac and Knitting Without Tears.
> She really has changed my knitting brain. What a wonderful woman she was.
> Wish I could have a grown up pattern for her Baby Surprise Jacket.
> Has anyone knitted the Box the Compass sweater? I've only seen photographs of it and can't work out her method.
> ...


There is an adult pattern. I made it for a good friend. It was in a Knitter's magazine, sometime in the 90's. You can contact Meg Swansen, Elizabeth's daughter at Schoolhouse Press, or Knitters magazine. Just google them. I will try to find my copy but it will take quite a while to go through all my magazines. I'll let you know if I have it.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get this video/DVD of EZ?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

RuthRoss said:


> Does anyone know where to get this video/DVD of EZ?


there are both books and dvds available on amazon.com...

for others, this is definitely a case where the family is protective of their copyrights...please observe...having said that, i did get one of her books from our county library, which is, of course, perfectly legal to use for personal use...


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you. I'll check both Amazon & my library.


----------



## gcat (Feb 10, 2011)

Knit n Style magazine from years back did an adult version of the BSJ. I've always wanted to try it. PM me and I'll see if I can find it, if you are interested.


----------



## knitwiz (Mar 5, 2011)

I have made numerous Baby Surprise Jackets and an Adult Surprise Jacket. I have taught several surprise jacket classes at my LYS. I would recommend the School House Press pattern for less experienced knitters; this pattern contains the detail we have all come to rely on for instructions. I always tell knitters using this pattern for the first time to "Knit on in Faith -- follow the directions -- it will all come together in an amazing way". The DVD by EZ's daughter Meg contains several enhancements to the original pattern that I have incorporated into the sweaters that I knit (i.e. cuffs for the sleeves, addition of a collar or hood).


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

I suspect her daughter's company, Schoolhouse Press, probably has it.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I got interested in E.Z. a few years ago and I bought all her books, used on Amazon. I made the Baby Surprise Jacket. There is a group on ravelry dedicated to the B.S.J. and I found a great deal of help from it.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Elizabeth Zimmerman, along with Barbara Walker "taught" me to knit. I only knit sweaters from the top down and I've learned that knitting requires technical and mathematical skills. It is not a haphazard occupation... There is a method... like architecture and any fine art.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

RuthRoss said:


> Does anyone know where to get this video/DVD of EZ?


I did find the DVD at my library. She evidently had a program on television and this is a copy of it. Very interesting. I believe there were two discs. It was almost like sitting in the room with her.
Sherry


----------



## Chrissilizzi (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your help
Chris


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You can get the Adult Version of the Surprise Jacket from Schoolhouse Press, as well as any other publications related to Elizabeth Zimmerman and Meg. I am working on an Adult version myself--it's very easy after you get the hand of the BSJ. So go to Schoolhouse press.com, and look for the ABC booklet--that refers to Adult, Baby, Child--and, Good Luck!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My sock teacher used her method of BO on our toe up sock and it was really cool. Left a bit of stretch to the cuff top. She has videos on utube too.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I think Elizabeth Zimmerman is a wonderful women. I watched 5 of her videos (some with daughter) from our library and read a few books!! I now have the "Workshop" Book and "BSJ" viedo, bought at Amazon. I intend to buy "Knittig without Tears" great reference book. Needless to say, she taught her daugter well and she explains things beautifully. M ^j^


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, May! Exactly! Which is precisely why her so called "instructions" drive me insane! Apparently I am destined to be the lone Zimmerman critic in any group of knitters! Her writing is disorganized and vague where it should be specific. And she wanders consistently and maddeningly from the point under discussion, very often not returning to it. If you want a bellyful of cutesy, insider anecdotes about her "philosophy" of knitting, go right ahead and buy one of her books. If you want solid, understandable instructions, well, buy almost anything else! To give her credit where it's due, the BSJ is a clever idea. And once someone else translated her arcane, vague "instructions" into something a person who cannot read the mind of EZ could follow, it resulted in a nice little sweater. I just don't think a pattern that requires the degree of outside support that hers do are anything to recommend.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lassie, you are not the first one with those criticisms. Actually, they are pretty common. However, many have found her philosophy to be one of her strong suits: they seem to help create an attitude of how to approach problems as opposed to giving tight recipes. I also gather from reading other's comments, that you need to listen for those little nuggets of wisdom.

Your discomfort with her style brings to mind the adage that one person's dessert is another's poison.

Am reminded of a scarf pattern I read yesterday. The writer of the pattern cautions people to prepare for a migraine and recommends a stiff drink to get through what seems like a 'simple' pattern. HAHA!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Chris
If you order the Schoolhouse Press Pattern for the Surprise Jacket, you will find information about how to adapt the baby version for an adult version. This conversion assumes some knitting knowledge, but with so many videos on line, to say nothing of the help of people on this forum, you should be able to do it!

I started the baby version, got halfway through, and decided that I didn't like the wool I'd chosen. I'm going to try again when I find a really nice variegated yarn, and after I find out whether the "borrowed" grandchild will be a boy or girl. It's a fun puzzle to knit!

I think EZ was amazing... when I read her directions, it feels as if she were just casually talking to me and telling me what to do next. I love her approach!
Mary


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

I purchased her classic book as I love the baby sweater on the cover but the drink of choice would be the whipped cream vodka, some cream soda and alcohol infused whipped cream( vanilla ) on top... the whipped cream comes in vanilla, chocolate, raspberry, cherry and caramel..so many uses but this may make it come out right. I just don't get it. I will go to my knitting gurus, take them a bottle and container and the orange and cream soda and hope for the best. lol


----------



## fleda (Mar 31, 2011)

After my Mom taught me to knit and purl, and informed me that she had always knit without a pattern herself (and, let me tell you, her knits were gorgeous) I was determined to do the same, but hadn't a clue how. Mom lives 1500 miles away, so I couldn't rely on her. 

I didn't understand knitting well enough, nor did I have the necessary confidence, to do as Mom did. She was a natural. She sewed from her own patterns, too, and had grown up in a household with her mother and grandmother, who were steeped in the old traditional methods of making garments for the family.

I made messes until I found EZ's Knitting Without Tears. This book taught me to "be the boss" of my knitting, and how to do it. It also set out simple ways of designing seamless sweaters. I was off!

I understand what you mean about EZ's vague instructions, but EZ explicitly said she was not about giving row by row instructions. Instead, she tried to create an attitude of comfortable courage and exploration. For me, she did that.

I got the more explicit instruction I still needed from Jacqueline Fee's "The Sweater Workshop", which teaches the various techniques needed to make sweaters, and then teaches a method for bottom up raglans. It's an excellent teaching book. Makes a wonderful gift for a new knitter.

After those books, I haven't been able to follow a pattern without modifying it, sometimes successfully, sometimes disastrously. 

I'm glad I stumbled upon EZ early in my knitting, because she convinced me that knitting could be approached in the 'old' way, as a means to put beautiful garments on loved ones. The clothing industry had changed knitting so that most designs were made in pieces, as they are on industrial looms, and then sewn together. The 'old' way looks at the body as a bunch of connected cylinders that can be covered with a spiral of interconnected loops of yarn, without seams.

This doesn't allow for the kind of high-fashion structured garments that some wonderful designers create. It's quite a different approach. But even when I am following one of those patterns, I have more confidence in my own abilities to think my way through the knitting than if I had only ever used row by row instructions.

So, for me, I'm glad I discovered EZ's writing when I did.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chrissilizzi said:


> Wish I could have a grown up pattern for her Baby Surprise Jacket.
> Chris


If you go to this page:
http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm

and scroll down aways, you'll find the pattern for all sizes of it. It is _not_ difficult, just delightfully quirky.

A-B-C-SJ (Adult, Baby, Child's Surprise Jacket)
Elizabeth Zimmermann, Meg & Cully Swansen 
SPP 5


----------



## barbiej1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Chris, There is an adult sized version of the "baby surprise sweater" I'm tempted to to try it. I made the baby one with the help of youtube videos. I don't remember which book it's in, but maybe someone else on this forum knows.


----------



## barbiej1 (Feb 14, 2011)

you can buy it at knitpicks.com I have bought 3 of them there. They have one that is reasonably priced for the baby surprise sweater. Even the expensive ones are worth it for the amount of info and charming conversation.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

I did a box the compass sweater and will try to post a picture. It took a bit of ripping out because you have to do the figuring for the specific garment. I explored it because I knit bottom up raglans and wanted to try to figure out a way to continue a pattern once the sleeves are joined and yoke decreases are underway.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Chrissilizzi said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I could have a grown up pattern for her Baby Surprise Jacket.
> ...


Wow what a web site. Thanks so much! Wouldn't you just love to go to camp with them? Too late for this year apparently! 
By co-incidence I had just read EZ book knitting without tears - I needed more detail, but loved her message of "love your knitting and do it your way". :thumbup:


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

There is an adult & childrens version of the baby surprise jacket. Its available from Schoolhouse Press. I think I ordered it directly from them. They have all her other works, too.


Chrissilizzi said:


> I just discovered EZ last year. She's not a name we hear much about in the UK. I bought Knitting Almanac and Knitting Without Tears.
> She really has changed my knitting brain. What a wonderful woman she was.
> Wish I could have a grown up pattern for her Baby Surprise Jacket.
> Has anyone knitted the Box the Compass sweater? I've only seen photographs of it and can't work out her method.
> ...


----------



## mytwogirls (Apr 7, 2011)

Chrissilizzi said:


> I just discovered EZ last year. She's not a name we hear much about in the UK. I bought Knitting Almanac and Knitting Without Tears.
> She really has changed my knitting brain. What a wonderful woman she was.
> Wish I could have a grown up pattern for her Baby Surprise Jacket.
> Has anyone knitted the Box the Compass sweater? I've only seen photographs of it and can't work out her method.
> ...


Your wish must be a common one because that is exactly what meg swanson has done... The ABC Surprise Jacket is just that: Adult-Baby-Children-Surprise Jacket. it is available at School House Press. or just Google ABC SJ and saee what happens! good luck!


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

All that EZ praise aside, do remember that if you order the BSJ pattern from Schoolhouse Press, be aware (or beware!) that while the BSJ is translated into line by line instructions that us poor mortals can follow, this is NOT done for the adult and child's version. For those, you are treated to typical EZ-ese, prose style babbling for about 2 pages, from which you have to extract the directions. She helpfully instructs the person who's already spent nearly $15 for these patterns to consult Knitting Without Tears by, you guessed it, Elizabeth Zimmerman! And for the child's version, you're directed to first "read over" the adult instructions. Then the typical "pithy" instructions follow. I know some people like this sort of thing, but unless you enjoy trying to read a poorly written novel while you figure out how to knit a sweater, this is not for you. I think what irritates me most is the misrepresentation. They are not offering a pattern for the adult and child version. So why not say so? If I'd know that, I might have tried to find the book containing the BSJ in the library and just copied it. I ordered the pattern with the intention to making a sweater for my newborn great niece and her 4 year old sister, so figured I could do both from this pattern. I guess I'm just not what EZ calls a "true knitter". When I sit down to knit, I don't want to do math problems. I like patterns because someone else, who's better at math than I am, has already done that. And I'm happy to pay for it in that case. I don't want to make my own. Climbing down from the soapbox now....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lassie

We all have our own styles. I have studied with people who other just adore, think they are brilliant, yayayaya. When I would sit with them, their style of thinking was like mud to me and I got little from the experience. Don't beat up on yourself. Just find the gurus of your choice that make life joyful.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Elizabeth Zimmerman had a TV show back in the 60's on PBS. It was, of course, in black and white and wonderful. I was just starting to make wearable clothing then and I learned to knit from her. I love everything she has ever written and I have made her sweaters in the round. I remember when she showed us how to knit a sweater and cut it up the middle for a cardigan. I was so shocked to imagine cutting my work. But I did it! Her daugters books are also great...


----------



## mytwogirls (Apr 7, 2011)

Lassie said:


> All that EZ praise aside, do remember that if you order the BSJ pattern from Schoolhouse Press, be aware (or beware!) that while the BSJ is translated into line by line instructions that us poor mortals can follow, this is NOT done for the adult and child's version. For those, you are treated to typical EZ-ese, prose style babbling for about 2 pages, from which you have to extract the directions. She helpfully instructs the person who's already spent nearly $15 for these patterns to consult Knitting Without Tears by, you guessed it, Elizabeth Zimmerman! And for the child's version, you're directed to first "read over" the adult instructions. Then the typical "pithy" instructions follow. I know some people like this sort of thing, but unless you enjoy trying to read a poorly written novel while you figure out how to knit a sweater, this is not for you. I think what irritates me most is the misrepresentation. They are not offering a pattern for the adult and child version. So why not say so? If I'd know that, I might have tried to find the book containing the BSJ in the library and just copied it. I ordered the pattern with the intention to making a sweater for my newborn great niece and her 4 year old sister, so figured I could do both from this pattern. I guess I'm just not what EZ calls a "true knitter". When I sit down to knit, I don't want to do math problems. I like patterns because someone else, who's better at math than I am, has already done that. And I'm happy to pay for it in that case. I don't want to make my own. Climbing down from the soapbox now....


Wow. I had no idea! Thanks for the heads-up. And I agree that the site is misrepresenting the pattern it offers. I have looked at the pattern for purchase several times and thought it would contain line by line instructions for each- baby and child, and presumably adult. I would've been very disapponted. That said, I think EZ was genius in the field of knitting. (though not in instruction!)


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

whoooooo somebody's crabby....


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

On that subject, yes, I guess I am.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

EZ shows an "Adult Surprise" jacket in her book "Knitting Workshop"

She gives you an idea how to do the modification. But there is a pattern here, on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-surprise-jacket

You can order a DVD of Meg Swansen knitting her mother's Baby Surprise Jacket from School House Press.

It is a delightful, very relaxing video. She gives you an excellent presentation of the little jacket, making quite clear all the important points. There is also a extra bonnet, added with some different treatments.

I keep thinking there is an adult version shown. but I may be wrong, it's been a while since I watched it. I loved it. Filmed outside in the woods. Very pretty.

B


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

I just finished a baby surprise sweater which I did in a varigated yarn it worked up well. I'm working a hat now I'll post the set as soon as I'm done. It's interesting to knit, the only thing I don't like is the all garter stitch. Next time will substitute another stitch.

Jan


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

I found a pattern by Elizabeth Zimmerman for backwards knitting. This is for people who hate to purl back when doing the stockinette stitch. I googled how to do the purl stitch backwards and the video I found was too fast that I had to play it back too many times. But I love backwards knitting. It is knitting the left-handed way.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I just got out the DVD I have on the jacket. 

There is, in fact, a great section explaining the adult jacket. Also some nifty explanation on provisional cast ons and idiot cord. 

Included in the DVD is a pattern fr the baby version. It looks quite complete to me. 

It is $18.00, but it certainly makes fast work of all the problems one might encounter. The extra sections are fun, too. Mrs Swansen does a great job I think. I have no one making me say that I'd not hesitate to order any of the other DVD's after this one. I learned quite a few tips and techniques. 
BH


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you! Have just checked out your Ravelry link to Adult Surprise Jacket. It starts a whole world of EZ information.

From there I went to

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket which is wholly BSJ.

My first BSJ was right out of her book, The Opinionated Knitter. But I do need to explore random striping and sizing. All that is in the Ravelry link.

Totally inspiring knitting. I love one of their comments: Commonly referred to as the BSJ, the baby surprise jacket is a very entertaining piece of knitted engineering

(One of the posts there includes a link to a very clever Stripe Generator!)


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think if you go to Schoolhouse press there is a woman's sweater pattern that is the same as the Baby Surprise Jacket. When I was making the sweaters, I bought Meg's video instruction for it and it was a lot of help to me.


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Further to the previous link, if you go to
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/baby-surprise-jacket

you'll find the posts with helpful comments and questions from "followers".

Another link 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket/wiki

has more great information


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

And there's more!! This great article shows step-by step how to upsize the BSJ. Now HERE is where I can start, cos these babies keep surprising us by how fast they grow!!

http://www.myzigzagstitch.com/2008/08/05/the-toddlerized-bsj/


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

And this is REALLY clever. Is anyone, like me, really wondering how to place the stripes just where you want them?

http://www.ravelry.com/wiki/pages/BabySurpriseJacketPaperSample

Thank God indeed for Ravelry!!


----------



## fleda (Mar 31, 2011)

Lassie, thanks for the information about the 'patterns' for the BSJs from Schoolhouse Press. Although I have written in praise of EZ, I fully agree with you that she did not write 'patterns'. I think she herself called what she did recipes, and I'd call them advice and guidelines. 

If I ordered a pattern and got a straight unmodified EZ, I'd be plenty miffed, too. Although I am grateful that EZ helped me learn to knit, when I want get a pattern, I expect explicit instructions. If I paid as much as a book for them, and got what amounts to a book excerpt, I'd be even more miffed. I agree that Schoolhouse Press should be clear about what they are selling.


----------



## fleda (Mar 31, 2011)

The adult BSJ was published in a Knitter's magazine, which I have. The magazine shows the sweater from behind, and reveals an unsightly bulge between the shoulder blades. Seems to be as a result of the construction method, so I haven't knit the sweater. Has anyone noticed this as a problem of the sweater, or was it just a bad picture? Thanks.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

E.Z. greatest talent was 'thinking outside the box'. She invented many new concepts in knitting and many techniques, no one had done before. Her patterns teach you to design your own using her basic concepts. Her daughter Meg, sure took her mother's lessons to heart and is a wonderful designer. I am sorry Lassie, that you don't see the value in her work. I think her daughter commented on how her mother wrote her patterns, Something like this, 'she didn't just write a pattern to copy line for line, without wanting creativity. She wanted the knitter to become the designer.'


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Amen


Linda6885 said:


> E.Z. greatest talent was 'thinking outside the box'. She invented many new concepts in knitting and many techniques, no one had done before. Her patterns teach you to design your own using her basic concepts. Her daughter Meg, sure took her mother's lessons to heart and is a wonderful designer. I am sorry Lassie, that you don't see the value in her work. I think her daughter commented on how her mother wrote her patterns, Something like this, 'she didn't just write a pattern to copy line for line, without wanting creativity. She wanted the knitter to become the designer.'


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! Do we have a knitting cult, or what!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wow! Do we have a knitting cult, or what!


Why not? At least, a knitting cult results in useful knits!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My comment was meant to be taken lightly. Personally, I have an issue with creating cults around individuals, but this is not a site where I am getting political, so please, let's not go there.


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I splurged on her Baby Surprise Sweater instructional video that includes sizes up to adults. I haven't had time to start one yet.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

You should look up the definition of cult. I was merely trying to explain E.Z.'s ideas behind how she wrote her patterns. You 'blasted' her style, I explained that it was the technique that was important to her. Liking a reknowned author and designer, does not make a cult, nor is it political. This is all I am going to say on this subject, because it is getting rediculous, and I am starting to not like this forum. :-(


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Let's face it .. some styles don't suit some, and do suit others. It's frustrating to put effort into something and find it a waste of time. But not everything will work for everyone. 

I'm finding these days, as a time-pauper, when it comes to my crafts if I can't find something that works for me I have to discard it and keep looking for something else. I need to enjoy what I'm creating for therapeutic satisfaction, not to add to my tension!!

BUT .. if I do find a project that looks good but has some challenges, I'll tap into all the resources I can find. There are now plenty of helps out there, for every degree of ability.

If I'm not finding joy in a project it GOES!!


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Maggs said:


> Let's face it .. some styles don't suit some, and do suit others. It's frustrating to put effort into something and find it a waste of time. But not everything will work for everyone.
> 
> I'm finding these days, as a time-pauper, when it comes to my crafts if I can't find something that works for me I have to discard it and keep looking for something else. I need to enjoy what I'm creating for therapeutic satisfaction, not to add to my tension!!
> 
> ...


Having just said that, the whole point of forums like this, for me personally anyway, is for the access to the resource of being to pick other brains. "Fellow-feeling makes us wondrous kind!" If I'm having trouble with a project I'll look for help from this resource.

In fact, I'm about to post in another thread for some help with a pattern that looked lovely but I'm sure has some errors!!

But oh .. you get that!!

I need it to be about enjoying the process. But overcoming the challenges is part of advancing my skills!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

fleda said:


> The adult BSJ was published in a Knitter's magazine, which I have. The magazine shows the sweater from behind, and reveals an unsightly bulge between the shoulder blades. Seems to be as a result of the construction method, so I haven't knit the sweater. Has anyone noticed this as a problem of the sweater, or was it just a bad picture? Thanks.


I made the sweater from the Knitters magazine for a friend. I don't remember having any problems with it. I couldn't find the magazine and don't remember the picture either. However, she still loves it and is still wearing it so, if you want to make it, I don't think you would have any trouble doing so. It may be a challenge, but aren't most valuable learning experiences? Go for it and have fun.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like the DVD is the way to go. Certainly sounds clearer and more complete than the paper "pattern".


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

On first attempt at BSJ I kept losing my markers on the increases. So I Googled for help and found it in a video series .. wonderful help at that, which totally solved all the issues I had at the time.

Have just found the link:





I have no idea who this lady is, but she certainly took all the pain out of it for me.

Next attempt will be with stripes, and the Ravelry BSJ site has given me the clues for that.


----------



## fleda (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, Maryanne, for your reply to my question about the bulge at the back of the adult BSJ. I wasn't very clear, but what I was concerned about was the way the jacket hangs at the back. It looks as if it gets all bunchy where the back and the sleeve comes together, but maybe that was just a bad picture?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fleda said:


> Thanks, Maryanne, for your reply to my question about the bulge at the back of the adult BSJ. I wasn't very clear, but what I was concerned about was the way the jacket hangs at the back. It looks as if it gets all bunchy where the back and the sleeve comes together, but maybe that was just a bad picture?


On Ravelry, there are 530 BSJs done or in progress. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-surprise-jacket/people
Many of them include pictures of the back. They all look fine to me, even the adult sized ones. So, maybe the photo you saw was not the best.


----------



## fleda (Mar 31, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, thanks so much for the link to the Ravelry pictures.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

WAY TO GO!!!
So glad to hear that "no pain no gain" does not exist anymore.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Barbie
That is a lovely Surprise Sweater you did a great job on it! What yarn did you use? Yours has just the amount of striping that I had in mind!
Mary


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

You're very welcome. Can you give me the date of the issue the pattern is in.? I'll look for it again. I talked with my friend earlier today and I'll call her tomorrow and ask her if she has any trouble with her jacket. Them we should know for sure.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't leave... the forum is not all bad...


----------



## fleda (Mar 31, 2011)

Maryanne, I believe the adult BSJ pattern is in the Fall 20000, #60 Knitter's magazine. I'm pretty sure they published it in commemoration of EZ on her death. I can't get at my magazines right now, or I'd be able to tell you for sure, but I'm pretty sure this is right.


----------



## fleda (Mar 31, 2011)

Oops, I mean the Fall 2000 Knitter's. Haven't made it to the year 20000 yet, although I'll try my hardest


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I see what you mean,, but the bulge on the right side is her elbow. The jacket looks as if it is too big for her and she should be wearing a size smaller. It is styled that way and is knit in g stitch, which also adds to the ease because it is so strechy. Both these issues can easily be resolved. With the dvd, the pattern, and the help and support of us on the forum, i am sure you will be able to accomplish what you want. Give it a go, challenges overcome make you a better knitter.


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

You've all inspired me to do some hunting relating to the BSJ in the last hours!! 

At some point I came across a great item about how to deal with the many ends of yarn that come with multi-colour striping. Having searched high and low I now can't find it. It was definitely relative to EZ Surprise Jackets.

It talked about having the RS of the work facing you .. but I can't remember the detail of the rest.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

absolutly love the sweater! :thumbup:


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

What about using self-striping yarn? Elann.com has some wonderful colors at terrific prices.


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I started in a Knit Along (KAL)on Rav for the Knitters Almanac at the first of the year. I did the Aran Swatch hat and made the square baby blanket on circular needles. The blanket did not turn out looking so good and ripped it. I did not know until I bound off. I did not do March because I did not care for the design of the sweater and I need to get started on April project. I want to do the Baby Surprise someday. Knitting the patterns in the Almanac make you really have to think and do some designing on your part. The two patterns I did were a challange for me.


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

RuthRoss said:


> What about using self-striping yarn? Elann.com has some wonderful colors at terrific prices.


Thank you Ruth. But we're in Australia, and our yarns are nowhere near as reasonable as the US prices. With our Aussie dollar doing so well I should be mail-ordering!! At present am needing to use my stash.

But yes .. at some stage I'll certainly investigate the self striping yarn. The Ravelry gallery page of EZ garments is most inspiring.

We hope to visit our daughter in Seattle in September and you can be sure I'll have a shopping list. Fingers crossed for the dollar to stay up there!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ruth ross--yes elan has some great discount prices on some very nice yarn. you can sign up for their newsletter which comes every couple of weeks or so with their current discounted yarns.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> I see what you mean,, but the bulge on the right side is her elbow. The jacket looks as if it is too big for her and she should be wearing a size smaller. It is styled that way and is knit in g stitch, which also adds to the ease because it is so strechy. Both these issues can easily be resolved. With the dvd, the pattern, and the help and support of us on the forum, i am sure you will be able to accomplish what you want. Give it a go, challenges overcome make you a better knitter.


What is a "g Stitch"???
Kindly advise... May in Atlanta


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Elann yarns are available over the internet. I don't know about the exchange rate, but you might inquire. Other yarn companies have self-striping yarn too.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

after reading all these messages I think I will stick with my 60 year old fisherman patterns. i know them,understand them and can do them without looking. Too old to learn new tricks. that is not to say I haven't learned a few thinks from this group, because I have.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Do they mean garter stitch for g stitch?


----------



## smitharts2002 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow I love the effect of the stripes in the decreasing area!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

mernie said:


> Do they mean garter stitch for g stitch?


that's it.....all rows all knit.....


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry everyone, g st is garter stitch...knit every row.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay, theirs is pretty.....BUT, yours is beyond pretty!!! Your colors just make yours absolutely GORGEOUS!!! You have done a marvelous job Lady!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

MJS...gr8 job ..well done...love the colors too!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Camilla. Sweater is for an Afghan kid.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

awww...giving heart too. God Bless you.
I have a sister coming home from Iraq next week...
I know your work is totally appreciated.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope it will warm a kid who has very little.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

msj, That kid will not only be warm but the happiest kid alive to wear that Fabulous sweater. Will be the envy of all. You will make him (her) SO HAPPY!!


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

HI,

I started a baby surprise jacket, then fount out the baby had one! But it's so cool to do and easy.
I also have a Pi shawl in the works. That's my 'in-between' project. I work on it when I don't have any other pressing items OTN.


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

delgami said:


> I have all of her books, made a baby surprise jacket and am working on a Pi shawl.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mjs--beautiful work. was that an EZ pattern too?


----------



## GrammieJean (Mar 16, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater!!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I know this is a really stupid question. I don't know how to see the pictures you are looking at and talking about, where are they? ... will someone tell me? how?

I just uploaded a picture of my own, and I don't know where it is.

I can knit better than compute, I guess.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Me too Mernie I tried to send a picture once but the whole thing went, wouldn't open, wouldn't retirn. Administration had to delete the whole thing.How embarrassing. I am definitely computer impaired.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Knitters-Handy-Book-Sweater-Patterns/dp/1931499438/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1302463802&sr=1-4

This is the book I've been using for knitting Afghan sweaters. They are raglan, bottom up. The book gives many sizes and gauges and I have found the yarn requirements accurate. So that is the general pattern and I just kind of winged the rest.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maggs said:


> But we're in Australia, and our yarns are nowhere near as reasonable as the US prices.


Australia ... let me think .... isn't that where the sheep outnumber the humans? It's _illogical_ that yarn be expensive in that case!! Or maybe I'm thinking of New Zealand?


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

mjs: I love the striped raglan, it's smashing! EZ had a program on PBS called "The Busy Knitter". It was on TV in the late 60's when I was pregnant with my now 42 yr old baby. I couldn't afford yarn at the time and owned one pair of needles. I had one skein I'd knit from during her shows and unravel it for the next show and pattern. EZ will always hold a special place in my heart. She was a friend I invited into my apartment for a half hour a week!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

My sentiments exactly...she was better than the soap operas we watched in those years in black and white....I made a sweater for my Grandma using her plan exactly. She taught me to knit!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Me too Mernie I tried to send a picture once but the whole thing went, wouldn't open, wouldn't retirn. Administration had to delete the whole thing.How embarrassing. I am definitely computer impaired.


Someone just sent mine back to me, so I know it's there someplace...I just can't find it. I am so dumb. It's napkin rings, if you should see it.


----------



## barbiej1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you Mary, The yarn I used was a Red Heart Classic variegated. I don't know the exact color name but it's mostly blues and purple. I'm saving it for when I have grandchildren.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone addressed the problem of safety when using acrylic yarns for children's sweaters and blankets? I don't think these yarns are fireproof. In fact, I read that when on fire, they melt and adhere to the skin. I have been told to knit in wool or cotton for kids. It's something to think about. Your thoughts?


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

Ruth, I have heard that about some synthetics, but I'm not sure if acrylic yarn falls into that category. I recall when my son was serving with the Marines in Iraq, he took some shirts and underwear made by Armour-All. They're made of some sort of high performance microfiber that wicks moisture away from the skin. Then reports of men wearing that when injured and having it melt from the heat of an explosion or shell made everyone go back to Marine issued duds. Not criticizing Armour All! They make fine products, used by lots of athletes. Just not made for combat! Of course, neither are people! 
I knit for some charities that give blankets and layette items for newborns and they usually ask for the synthetics! I was told that especially for the really tiny ones, wool can be too scratchy and irritating, and that preemies are more likely to have an allergic reaction to wool than to a synthetic like acrylic. Although I was told bamboo yarn is fine, too. I never asked about the fire hazard issue, however.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RuthRoss said:


> Has anyone addressed the problem of safety when using acrylic yarns for children's sweaters and blankets? I don't think these yarns are fireproof. In fact, I read that when on fire, they melt and adhere to the skin. I have been told to knit in wool or cotton for kids. It's something to think about. Your thoughts?


I think it was dealt with under another topic header a few days ago.

Yes, synthetic fibres - being petroleum products - exposed to open flame: ignite; maintain a flame; melt before burning; and the resulting smoke is chockful of toxic fumes.

That said, it's not everyone who's able to afford natural fibres. And there are those who're allergic to wool. (I was ... between puberty and menopause. Go figure!)

While cotton is a natural fibre, it smolders when exposed to flame. Is that so much better? And a cotton blanket isn't as warm as an acrylic one - a real factor in colder climates.

And the chemicals that are in fire-retardant children's pj's are questionable, too. Do kids need such chemical exposure?

Install and maintain smoke alarms! Don't smoke, or at least, do it outside.

Knitting on.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Only children's sleepwear has to meet the flame retardent regulations. Not sure why and I've always wondered if some day they wouldn't discover that the chemicals were more hazardous than the threat of fire. I read somewhere that if you are in a plane crash your chances of survival are greater if you are wearing all naturel fibers. I don't dwell on the fire issue much and synthetics wash and dry so nicely. I just knit with whatever yarns I can find reasonably priced. I doubt I will ever own a pair of socks that cost $30 to knit!


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

RuthRoss said:


> Has anyone addressed the problem of safety when using acrylic yarns for children's sweaters and blankets? I don't think these yarns are fireproof. In fact, I read that when on fire, they melt and adhere to the skin. I have been told to knit in wool or cotton for kids. It's something to think about. Your thoughts?


I feel the same way, who would want their baby covered in melted plastic?!?!?


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

I knit socks and do have some expensive ones...for myself and my Sis. I won't knit good items with acrylic yarn. Sorry, I guess I'm just a yarn snob.
But I do love my socks!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Acrylic yarns are definitely synthetic, being man-made. They used to use asbestos in children's clothes and furniture fabric for fire retardation. I am not sure if they still do or not. As for softness, I find many of the synthetics feel and sound like plastic when I am working with them. Yuk! OTH, Merino wool is very soft and often bodies that are too sensitive to wool generally will be able to handle merino wool. Also, merino wools come in blends with fibers such as silk, bamboo and synthetics such as nylon or acrylics. But cotton is such a nice yarn to work with for children. 

Sale prices make even organic yarns affordable and offer softness. There was a yarn discussion last week where people noted several cotton yarns that were very soft and inexpensive to work with. I like mercerized cotton which is really soft and inexpensive. I also just did a couple of baby/toddler pieces using an undyed organic cotton that I picked up at a yarn warehouse at discount. Ooh, such a soft cotton. Just delicious.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

As for warmth, I was told by a site that was soliciting hats and gloves for earthquake victims in Pakistan that acrylic is not as warm as wool. I agree that it's a conundrum. Yarn can be very pricey, especially when knitting something large like a baby blanket. I was told by a wise knitting teacher that you should knit with the best yarn you can afford. The amount of time you put in with a cheap or pricey yarn is the same. If it pills, stretches or just looks awful, you've wasted your time! The internet is a great place to look for yarns. I really like the selection at elann.com. They offer 40%+ off the prices of yarn. Especially enticing is their full bag blowout sale. They were recently offering 100% mercerized cotton in a rainbow of colors at $14.88 for 10 50-g balls per bag. Standard 2010 price: $39.80; 2011 price: $55! Go to their website www.elann.com and check 'em out (I don't work for them). Their March newsletter featured Naturally Vero (100 wool self-striping chunky weight yarn) at $2.93 per 87 yard ball!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ruth, totally agree with you. I learned a long time ago that we live to the level of our expectations, and includes what we think we can afford. For many years I did HUD redeling projects. Those budgets were a hairs breath above welfare. But I always found a way to produce good quality with little $$$. It was all about setting a standard that I would not go below and then searching out the quality materials at discount. Elan is only 1 site that offers such great discounts on high quality yarns.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there a downloadable version of the BSJ available? I'm so impatient!


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, I like debates about Elizabeth, the grandmother of all knitters. I have found her confusing. Her sweaters are tight in the sleeves, kind of old-fashioned-looking (ahem, I am 68). Her books are entertaining, and I have several as I read most anything, but I am not a fan. I like Maggi Righetti's "Knitting in Plain English" a lot and I have supposed her title is a reaction to many of us who just did not get Elizabeth's methods. I am fond of knitting in the round, top-down, as we have 8 children under 12 in our family system, so do not spend time seaming. Elizabeth has great distain for this method, however, she is not alone in this opinion. To others, she is a Guru. The Yarn Harlot is mine ! Forest


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maggs said:
> 
> 
> > But we're in Australia, and our yarns are nowhere near as reasonable as the US prices.
> ...


Yes, Jessica-Jean! That's New Zealand. But their yarns are even more $$$ than ours!! Mind you, they are sooooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Maggs----Is everything more expensive in NZ? Are wages higher? Do you have more social safety net programs? Just asking for understanding--not being critical. Inquiring minds.......


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mamaknits---I wrote before that we all have our learning styles. I think the BSJ is an interesting challengs and so I will try it myself at some point. Knowing me, I will probably change it on the first round. People's personal criticisms are very valid because it is their comfort zone in doing their craft. When I learned my profession, it was from an older man at the time. The best thing he taught me was an attitude and a way to approach a job. The technicalities were important and have stayed with me for over 30 yrs, but it was the attitudes and how I approached a job that carried me through many frustrating moments. I think that is what EZ does for many people--she creates creature comfort about approaching problems, but only for those whose learning style resonates with hers.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info about Maggi Righetti. I'll add her book to my wish list!


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

RuthRoss, you are so right about materials. But not all synthetics are inferior to wool or 100% cotton. I've used ribbon yarns and some acrylics that knitted up beautifully! I learned from sewing not to be a natural fiber or nothing sort. A lot of what makes a fiber suitable is what you're going to do with it & how it will be used. I've been wanting to knit a cotton sweater, either baby or adult, but I find that cotton yarn doesn't suit my knitting style somehow. I guess I knit kind of tightly, but the cotton doesn't have the "bounce" or "spring" that wool and wool blends, or even good old Red Heart have. I had the same problem with using Caron Simply Soft yarn, which lots of other charity knitters for babies recommended. Everything was a struggle because it was too tight and the garments I thought looked droopy. It really is so much a personal matter of matching your own working style and the materials to the project. But within those parameters, the rule to buy the best you can afford is a sound one. When my grandmother was teaching me and my cousin to sew, she used to say "Buy good fabric and you only cry once".


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

There is an adult version of the BSJ. . . I think it's in the newletters publication. I haven't had a change to try this yet, but I want to. . . . does that count???????? :lol:


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

A few years ago I offered the local nursing/rehab home some of my knitted blankets. They did not want them if they were not machine washable. They would not take them. ...and little new moms, really don't always want clothing for their babies that they need to treat as carefully as wool. It is true, isn't it? 

My sister and her church are knitting prayer shawls for charitable organizations. I offered to donate some yarn, and she was taken aback when I asked if it needed to be non-acrylic. How many of you have seen burned skin from synthetic yarn? I just don't know how to feel about this. 

I wish I knew.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

I guess if you're making something as a gift, it's good the know the preferences/tastes of the recipient. But speaking from my own experience as a mother, machine washables are a godsend. Babies are messy creatures. A nice, special occasion garment like for a christening, etc., I think going for wool is OK, assuming of course no allergies. But on the subject of washability, now there are plenty of machine washable wool yarns. I know Lion makes a number of merino blend yarns that wash beautifully and look just fine afterwards. Don't recall is they're blends or all wool. But I made a few hats this winter for nephews, nieces, and other babies and tots of my aquaintance and they've all come through with flying colors. Personally, I say skip the boutique high end stuff for later.


----------



## Janice Barrett (Apr 2, 2011)

She was a great teacher. Her percentage system really works. 
Her daughter has knitting camp in several different sessions during the summer in Wisconsin.


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

Hate to burst anyone's balloon, but I have always tested unknown fibers with a match, & yes, acrylic melts, but cotton & wool burst into flames, so it that really better than acrylic? As far as I know, the flame retardant rules only apply to sleepwear.


----------



## Chrissilizzi (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes I really am interested if it isn't too much trouble.
PM me with details if you can.
Thank you so much 
Chris


----------



## old yarn lady (Mar 30, 2011)

For any machine knitter in the forum - Susanna Lewis did a pattern for this sweater in the first issue of MacKnit, which is regrettably no longer published. If you would like a copy, I'll see if I can find the magazine - I don't think I ever threw anything away. Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

I sent to Schoolhouse Press for the Surprise Jacket booklet. It's a 12 page booklet for the Baby/child/adult Surprise Jacket. The last 3 pages are 'techniques' showing how to finish, etc.
It was only $10 plus $2.75 shipping.
I did start the baby size but didn't finish yet. Socks and things got in the way! LOL
But I am going to try the adult one of these days for myself...for fall.


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

Maggs said:


> Oh Sherry!! What an incredible privilege!! She certainly was an amazing lady. I guess there are links to videos on their website?
> 
> Actually, I forgot to add earlier that I had great help from a video tutorial when I began to struggle with the Baby Surprise Jacket. There are a number of really good ones there. I think I just Googled Baby Surprise Jacket, but I could look for the link if anyone needs it specifically.
> 
> ...


H..I have been quietly reading the posts for sometime now and this one caught my interest for the surprise jacket.. after searching the internet and the library i ordered the pattern from schoolhouse press for adults/children/babies..i look forward to making it..seems challenging ....have several wip right now..so will have to wait a bit...anyway...our library system could not locate a copy of the Opinionated knitter within the county...but I just received an email that they are purchasing a copy ...! So I will be able to preview before determining if i want to purchase..in the meantime i already have the pattern.. 

my thanks to the board for introducing me to this pattern and knitter... and i do find this website to be knitting paradise!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Elsiecaptri said:


> Maggs said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Sherry!! What an incredible privilege!! She certainly was an amazing lady. I guess there are links to videos on their website?
> ...


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pic. Is this knit from the top down? Thanks for the web sight. Never heard of it. rsvp about the top down thing.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

it's much worse than than! it's knitted from the middle out in all directions!!!! it's really fun to do once, but honestly it takes a lot of time versus easier baby jackets that are equally cute. but i know how you feel, when i saw it, i couldn't stand it till i did it ...have fun...


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Natural fibers burn and then burn out. Acrylics and other man made fibers as you say melt, and as they do, they stick to ones skin and do more damage to the skin, because it stays hotter longer.


pamela Lehmann said:


> Hate to burst anyone's balloon, but I have always tested unknown fibers with a match, & yes, acrylic melts, but cotton & wool burst into flames, so it that really better than acrylic? As far as I know, the flame retardant rules only apply to sleepwear.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I never met her..but have most of her books and have used her lessons to knit quite a few sweaters..without any pattern. She does teach one to question patterns..and think for yourself. Before i stopped knitting 15 years ago..I knit a raglan aran sweater with all of my own cable patterns and no directions..could not have done it without her..I knew that she had retired..and did not find out until recently that she died in 1999. I saved my copies of "wool gatherer" but allowed the subscription to lapse..so its not complete...and many are now oop..even the spin offs are gone...:-(

recently purchased her book "the opinionated knitter" in the back is her epitaph, written by her as a diversion and a game many years previously ."Elizabeth was sitting, Cat on lap. She put down her knitting and took a nap"

for those who do not know it..she revolutionized knitting..and many knitting designers attribute her with their start and inspiration.

I cannot imagine making a knitted garment for a body, accept in the round..but now 15 years later..starting again am making a shawl..not in the round..but on circular KNs.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree, Pam. Every fire will cause terrible damage. Acrylics for a pukey baby are wonderful. I made little GGD Corrina a Santa suit. She wore it yesterday and immediately soiled it..It is acrylic and I cannot imagine her Mom handwashing and blocking each time she wears one of the many things I have knit for the little darling.


pamela Lehmann said:


> Hate to burst anyone's balloon, but I have always tested unknown fibers with a match, & yes, acrylic melts, but cotton & wool burst into flames, so it that really better than acrylic? As far as I know, the flame retardant rules only apply to sleepwear.


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

An adult version of the baby surprise is available on the schoolhouse press site. The pattern costs 12.00 thats for both baby and adult and that was why I was searching on her name. I usually don't pay that much for a pattern. Do you, who have made the surprise sweater think the pattern is worth that much?


----------

